# Versionsprobleme



## CmN (12. April 2008)

Ich hab aktuell irgendwie Probleme. Wenn ich die Beta-Version installiere, kann ich bis zu einen Patch vom 11.04.08. Aber danach, wenn ich Blasc updaten will, kann ich nur zu einer Version von 2.4.08 patchen. Und wenn ich nun die öffentliche Blasc2.5 Version runterlade, kann ich auch immer nur zu der Version von 2.4.08 patchen. Ich hab auch sehr oft den Blascprofiler gelöscht und noch mit mit BlascLoader runtergeladen, doch ich komm immer auf die Version 2.8.2!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NachtkindFX (13. April 2008)

Hab alles genau wie du, gab länger kein Update.


----------



## Regnor (6. Mai 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Hab alles genau wie du, gab länger kein Update.



Hat etwas gedauert bis es wieder ein Update gibt. Zur Zeit arbeiten wir an ein paar neuen Modulen, aber leider sind diese noch nicht Beta-ready...

Um Rahmen der Fehlerbehebung gabs aber heute für die Betatester ein Update.

Wichtig hierbei:
IHR MÜßT IN DER DATEI "webconfig.txt" IM BLASC ORDNER EINE ÄNDERUNG VORNEHMEN.
AUS:
http://www.buffed.de/clientdata/beta/WebConfig_Beta.xml
WIRD
http://www.buffed.de/clientdata/beta/WebConfig.xml

dann sollte alles funzen.

Gruß Matze


----------

